# Trying Ziwipeak & Annamaet



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

So i had sent a message to Ziwipeak to get some samples to try on all 3 of the dogs, Ol Gal Luna, Muffin and my daughters pug that we take care of most the time. I was floord at the nice box of samples and treat bones from Ziwipeak, absolutely wonderful folks to work with, so things are going well with the slow transition of the food mixed with there food they been on, i like rotating foods to get the best maxiumum nutrition. They go nuts over the Ziwipeak, although Muffin was alittle bit skeptical about chewing it, she finaly relized this was good stuff.  So now when they here me getting the pouch of Ziwipeak out there right there knowing moms ready to feed them. LOL!! Now they just pick out the Ziwipeak and leave most there other food behind in the dish. There doing well on it no probs with stool or anything, lots energy, coats nice and sleek but im not sure i want to feed this as a sole food source, i still like giving the rotation. I do give Ziwipeak 10 thumbs up for there food :thumbup: For the dogs willing to eat it and like it and do ok on it so far. But can not say how well they are doing on it long term as i have not been giving it to them yet for very long.

I have also started trying them on another food samples i had recived from Annamaet, Does anyone here use this food?? I had recived the Manitok red meat formula, seems to have alot of oils in it, but i cant keep this stuff hidden from the dogs they seem to know right where i have it stashed and stand around sniffing the air where its at, they go NUTS over this stuff, but for now its just a treat i give them inbetween meals a few kibbles here and there, no probs with stool or anything else. I like the fact that it has Buffalo and Venison in it, as these are the fav foods i like feeding the dogs. They always did preffer the buffalo/bison over the venison but still eat both.
Another 10 thumbs up for this food as well.:thumbup: Same for this food as the above food, although there getting it i can not say much for long term use wise as they have only been getting it as a treat source for now.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We've been mixing ziwipeak with kibble as well, because we were having an issue with loose stools (which is no longer an issue now that we mix). Odie does the same thing. She'll pick out all the ziwipeak and leave the kibble until she gets hungry enough to eat it. Like you, I won't be feeding ziwipeak for every meal, but it will make a nice addition to our rotation! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

